# Plastics in the surf



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

For you plastic throwers in the surf. What do you prefer to throw a plastic and bounce it on the bottom or use it under a cork and why?


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

topwaters,corkys, and occasionally soft plastics no cork simply because of fighting the waves. you could make one work if you were dead set on using one tho.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

Do the same as you would anywhere else.........vary your retrieve until you find the way they like it. Don't need a cork unless you can't feel the bite.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The old worm bar academy had was the best I ever knew.The white n pink shrimp tail was my first second was plain orange.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Queen Cocahoe*

Strawberry with white tail or blue/plum with white tail 1/2 OZ head - sweep it while jumpin the waves - now sometimes a cork works wonders in calm surf when they don't want to chase much - other than that ANYTHING bone which you can wiggle on top !!

Plain old electric blue creme worm half on jig heads (use the forward half) this is old school but still will bust a lot of surf runners for cheap --


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Honestly I have better luck with bone mirrorlures.I have not caught anything on plastics in the surf.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Depends on conditions of the surf and what they're feeding on. I like to use a cork when it's calmer and they're eating shrimp. Small plastics or shrimp imitations work well w/ the cork. I like tops early when it's flat and plastics w/o a cork any other time. Pearl, some kind of dark color/chartreuse tail and natural shrimp colors are what I prefer the most.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I prefer paddle tails on a 1/4oz or 3/8oz head. Just cast and reel, very simple. If the water is real dirty I'll throw a dark color like morning glory or Texas roach, but if its green I throw chartreuse 99% of the time. Even with hard baits like 52s, mirrodines, or topwaters, I catch more on chartreuse/gold than anything else.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Lime touts. I use fairly heavy heads especially if waves are high. Never tried under a cork. You can get some weird things happen like line bowed in a wave and fish on before you know it. When in doubt set the hook! Also fish that bait all the way up. Caught so many trout right in front of me.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

DOA Shrimp or Paddletails.. Sometimes I'll add an inline rattle just to help the fish find it in the surf with some added sound.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> The old worm bar academy had was the best I ever knew.The white n pink shrimp tail was my first second was plain orange.


caught a bunch on the white with a pink tail fished on a cork about 3'down..miss the ole academy worm bar.
red head white body mirrorlure
pink and silver side mirrorlure
morning glory plastic


----------



## Surffshr (Jul 6, 2007)

Bouncing on the bottom or swimming. No cork and honestly not much rod action. Imo, the cork will just complicate matters. In the current, the worm has enough action esp dragging it off of the backside of the bars or hopping through holes. If they are short striking on top, follow up with a worm. It MAY keep the skipjacks off you as well allowing you to target trout feeding the same area. 

Use colors you feel confident with. I like red or root beer and pumpkin seed.


----------

